# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  D. Leucomelas froglet behaviour

## Happy Frog

I have a number of recently purchased D. Leucomelas froglets and I have a few questions about their behavior.

First off...Their shyness and stress fom shipping lasted a total of 38 minutes.  After that they were already bounding around the tank attacking all the resident micro fauna.  I then threw in some dusted D. Melas and they made short work of them.

Is this normal behavior of this species after they've been shipped.

Second--- After day one three of them have been really active and jumping all over the tank(a heavily planted 20 gallon tall.). The fourth has decided to stay behind the concave area of a piece of cork bark that is glued to the bank of the tank.  

I have raised all types of tropical frogs including US species along with all types of reptiles and for the last 2 years I have been raising and breeding tarantulas and scorpions.

I'm a newbie to PDF's but I have feeling that I have three males and one female.

Please give advice about my overall post.  Thanks

----------


## morgan

A pic of their setup would help.  I would guess that there aren't enough sight barriers on the floor of your tank.  And 4 may be pushing your luck in that size?

----------


## Happy Frog

I didn't realize a 20 gallon tall is considered small to house four froglets.  My intention was to let them grow a bit and then move them to a larger tank.  I have a ten gallon tank that I built up at the same time just in case I needed to separate an individual.  Do you think I should take one or two of the individuals and put them in the ten gallon?

Also, what is the proper size tank to house 4-5 adult D. Leucomelas?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

A 20 tall is plenty large enough for a group of 3 or 4 adult leucs if planted and designed right... By using layers and stepping and providing visual barriers, you can successfully breed a group of leucs in a 20... I'd recommend a 2.1 group personally... Females tend to eat other female's eggs...

-Christian

----------


## Don

You purchased some very bold and active PDFs.  You will find they will use all the tank whether a 20 gallon or a 40 gallon.
   They are a great frog and provide a never ending amount of visual activity.

As for one hiding, could be the shy one of the group or is intimidated by the others.  Just keep and eye on this one and ensure it is not being bullied and is getting to eat.  2.1 is a good number for a group and you really only want one female in the tank.  If you have two females split them up into pairs in separate tanks :-)

 PDFs will eat more flies over a day than you can imagine.  If there isn't enough, they will feed on sprintails if you seeded the substrate before adding the frogs.

----------


## Happy Frog

> You purchased some very bold and active PDFs.  You will find they will use all the tank whether a 20 gallon or a 40 gallon.
>    They are a great frog and provide a never ending amount of visual activity.
> 
> As for one hiding, could be the shy one of the group or is intimidated by the others.  Just keep and eye on this one and ensure it is not being bullied and is getting to eat.  2.1 is a good number for a group and you really only want one female in the tank.  If you have two females split them up into pairs in separate tanks :-)
> 
>  PDFs will eat more flies over a day than you can imagine.  If there isn't enough, they will feed on sprintails if you seeded the substrate before adding the frogs.




I wrote a long response to you but apparently I was too long winded and the system time-out...

Here's my thought...

PDF's are not as fragile as what I thought they would be...
All four of them have developed interesting habits, but they are all eating and coming out at different times of the day.
I have a break-out star that seems to have homesteaded a magnolia leave that is angled against the front glass.  This frog seems to be really inquisitive as to what's happening outside of the tank
This is the first time I have been able to observe diurnal frog behavior.

I am setting-up a photobucket account and pictures are coming soon.

Thanks Don,

----------


## Happy Frog

Here's my 20 gallon tall that houses my four D. leucomelas.  It's my first PDF enclosure so be gentle!!!

----------


## morgan

Looks great!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin

looks fantastic! i wouldnt worry about splitting them up yet. Maybe once they hit around a 10-12months or so then consider splitting them up. As froglets they will be fine -=)

----------


## Kevin

For your first vivarium, this is really a nice piece! I was so impressed i had to come back and ask for a plant list? 
Is that possible? 
More pictures would be nice as well =) 

Thanks!

----------


## Happy Frog

> For your first vivarium, this is really a nice piece! I was so impressed i had to come back and ask for a plant list? 
> Is that possible? 
> More pictures would be nice as well =) 
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the compliment.

Here's the list;

Ficus repens
Neoregalia Fireball
Cryptananthus sp.
Pellionia repens
(from Jungle Box)

Golden Pothos
Bird's Nest Fern
(Home Depot)

Fittonia
(Wal Mart)

Sheet Moss
(Josh's Frogs)

Mopani Wood
Cork Bark
Malaysian Driftwood
Lima Wood(the long piece of twisted wood - PetsMart(the bird section)

If you want to know specifics let me know.

----------

nos187

----------


## Frog Tropics

Looks gorgeous!

----------

